# Pensacola Beach



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

My kids are down from Tennessee visiting for Christmas and they wanted to go fishing. They have never fished saltwater. Of course I jumped at the chance. I Showed Christopher how to rake fleas and he did a great job. He kept us in bait for the morning.









It wasn't long and he had his first fish on.









It was a small Pompano. His first ever.









Next was Tiffany's turn to catch a fish. That's alot of rod to handle for such a small girl...ha ha









But she did a good job and brought in a small Black Drum.









They had a blast and so did I.All in all they caught 1 Pomp and 3 Black drum.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Great job Dad:bowdown Always a Good time when the kids have fun,I'll bet there hooked now!!:clap Hope you and your kids have a Merry Christmas & Happy New Year:letsparty


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Way to go!!:clap:clap That woulda really sucked if it had been the first time and there wasn't a bite


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Man thats great and two good lookin young'uns. Thanks for posting.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

:clap:clapLooks like they had an awesome time:clap:clap


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *roofordie (12/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *KPL (12/21/2008)*Man thats great and two good lookin young'uns. Thanks for posting.
> ...


Was that supposed to be funny?:looser


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Way to get them out there and hooked into some fish. That's what it's all about!

-Jason


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Roofordie - Youare a dumb ass!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

